# Recommend a Graphic card under 5k for E6300/946GZ combo......



## aakashdave11 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking to buy a graphic card for gaming purposes.My config is
Core2DUo E6300 @ 1.86GHz
Intel 946GZ motherboard
2GB DDR2 667Mhz ram
Resolution 1920x1280

Budget <5k.
SPEC Requirements:
clock >650MHZ
256 bit
DDR3/GDDR5 or higher
anything else is a bonus 
I am looking into getting a decent card which can play games in medium settings.
read that HD5750 and GTS 250 are a good buy  for the above specs but are priced higher.
Although many have asked the same question i want to get a card which will be good enough for the config not for now but for another year or so and that which is not heavy on the pocket.
Kindly send in your views and reviews


Welcome any views regarding this.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

Whats your PSU?

In you budget you have HD5670 @ 4.5k.


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,
i have a 400W PSU...

any other options for my config.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ generic/local PSU? i mean iball or frontech or vip? if so, better change it before getting a graphics card.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

Isn't a local PSU can handle 5670 easily? If it dont have any external power connector. Guess, 5670 is same as 4670, then a generic 400W can easily handle it, but still its risky.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2011)

I had an exact same config as OP, my PSU was a local 500W(e-life), and I ran my 9800GT easily with that


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 1, 2011)

I wonder how my friend runs a 9800GT + core i5 + 4GB DDR3 RAM with a generic 350W PSU (don't know which brand it is) with no problems till now.

@OP
If you don't need DX11 then you can even go for a 9800GT which is slightly faster than the HD5670 AFAIK and priced similarly.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ 9800GT is lot more power hungry. HD5670 will run on a local 400W PSU but theres always the risk.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

Lord073 said:


> I wonder how my friend runs a 9800GT + core i5 + 4GB DDR3 RAM with a generic 350W PSU (don't know which brand it is) with no problems till now.
> 
> @OP
> If you don't need DX11 then you can even go for a 9800GT which is slightly faster than the HD5670 AFAIK and priced similarly.



9800 way outdated. 5670 -> consumes less power, esp suitable to run in a generic PSU like the one OP have.


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Actually i have a local PSU which gives an O/P of 350-400W.
I will have to change it as well.
Regarding 9800GT ..i was intially looking into get a 9800GTX but the chipset is discontinued so had to look into other options.Have not been following the latest developments in the market so need advise on the best bang for the buck no nonsense card.....if i may say so ...

for how much can one get a GTS 250 these days?
Also any Nvidia chipset based card comparable to HD5670....


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 2, 2011)

^^The GTS 250 requires a 6-pin PCI-E connector. So you need to upgrade your PSU for sure. You can have it for around 6k, I suppose.

No NVIDIA chipset equals the HD5670 in its price range AFAIK. The nearest competitor is the GT240 but it lags behind the HD5670 in almost all benchmarks - so not recommended at all.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

Dont go for GTS250. Go for 5770.


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks all for your advice.Will get a HD5670/HD5770.
For this will also get a 400/500W PSU from VIP/Crosshair


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 2, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Dont go for GTS250. Go for 5770.



But it will overshoot the OP's budget by almost 2.5k.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> Thanks all for your advice.Will get a HD5670/HD5770.
> For this will also get a 400/500W PSU from VIP/*Crosshair*



Corsair.... 



Lord073 said:


> But it will overshoot the OP's budget by almost 2.5k.



I suggest that considering the OP's resolution. 

Ofcourse he can opt for 5670 if dont want to stretch his budget and dont want to invest in PSU, right now.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> For this will also get a 400/500W PSU from *VIP/*Crosshair


VIP is crap.  So is Cooler Master.

Only these brands are reliable: FSP, Tagan, Glacialtech, Antec, Seasonic, *Corsair.*


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Crosshair  ..... my bad...
If budget is exeeded then will opt for the cheaper option of getting only a       HD 5670...
but any idea how long will it last if one want to play latest games @ decent FPS and resolutions?

Also any pointers where to get a HD5670 @4.5k or lower in Pune


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Get it online from theitdepot.com, theitwares.com.


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 2, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> but any idea how long will it last if one want to play latest games @ decent FPS and resolutions?



Hard to say coz it depends upon the games you want to play. I'm afraid your CPU may bottleneck your performance in latest games, although I am not sure. Let the more experienced guys comment on this.

Also you should consider upgrading your RAM to at least 3GB if you are using Win 7 but if you are using XP then 2GB should be enough for most games.

And forget about playing demanding games smoothly at decent settings at the resolution you mentioned (1920*1080) with this card.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> Crosshair  ..... my bad...
> If budget is exeeded then will opt for the cheaper option of getting only a       HD 5670...
> but any idea how long will it last if one want to play latest games @ decent FPS and resolutions?



HD5670 will offer playable FPS @ 1600X900 resolution with most setting turned to mid. in coming months, HD5670 will be taken as an entry level cards.


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 3, 2011)

This last post has kind of demotivated me into investing in a GPU.
After 6 months or so these cards are outdated and one has to get new ones 

Am thinking of dropping the idea itself to heck with games......will play on XBOX 360 instead....or maybe will try to get a good deal @ lamington road so it may be worth it.... uhh help guys  

@sam
i read your other post ...it is sad when people buy things advised by shopkeepers......


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> This last post has kind of demotivated me into investing in a GPU.
> After 6 months or so these cards are outdated and one has to get new ones
> 
> Am thinking of dropping the idea itself to heck with games......will play on XBOX 360 instead....or maybe will try to get a good deal @ lamington road so it may be worth it.... uhh help guys



Then you have to forgot gaming in PC, which is better than in consoles.(PC fanboi )

The only thing you can do is get a mid-high end card, so that it will last for few years. For ex, my friend bought a GTX260 and it works till today and can able to play almost all games at high~med settings in his 22" monitor. 

This way you can be updated and once when games starts to struggle with your card, means you need to change it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

Go for- 5750 HD

You should upgrade your proccy, it might bottle neck your card


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 4, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> This last post has kind of demotivated me into investing in a GPU.
> After 6 months or so these cards are outdated and one has to get new ones
> 
> Am thinking of dropping the idea itself to heck with games......will play on XBOX 360 instead....



Wrong Choice IMO:glass-disagre:. The next gen consoles are rumoured to arrive in 2013 and if the rumours are true then your XBox360 will be outdated within 2 years (Actually consoles are already outdated). So, PC gaming is much more future proof as compared to consoles IMO coz you always have the option of upgrading to better components when you feel the the need for it but you can't upgrade a console. Can you

As thetechfreak said go for a mainstream card like the HD5750 or the GTS450 or if possible the HD5770. These cards are good enough to keep you pleased for a couple of years.


----------

